

The Youth Unemployment Bomb - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_52/b4064058743638.htm

======
rick888
"For decades, Mubarak coped with Egypt's youth unemployment problem by
expanding college enrollments. "

It sounds like this has been a problem for many years and is more of a symptom
of the style of government than our current economic situation.

" employers might choose to reach past today's unemployed, who may appear to
be damaged goods, and pick from the next crop of fresh-faced grads."

I think this really depends on what the unemployed are doing. I'v been
unemployed for the last 6 months and I've been working harder on my own
projects than when I was actually working. I can put all of these projects on
my resume because they directly relate to my industry. If you are just sitting
at home playing Xbox, you might have a problem.

"He feels betrayed that he has been unable to find work in his chosen field,
"origins of religion.""

Students going into college should really check to see what kind of a demand
there is for their degree..otherwise there will be disappointment. This will
happen in any economy, not just a bad one.

"If the purpose is to create jobs, as opposed to just filling them, loosey-
goosey may be exactly what's needed. Entrepreneurship—with all its guesswork
and improvisation—could be the most underexploited means of reducing youth
unemployment."

I think this is a great idea, but many people just aren't cut out to start
businesses.

